# Canon 60d unavailable on BH and Adorama



## koolman (Dec 28, 2011)

I just noticed that both BH and Adorama list the 60d as out of stock ? What can this mean?


----------



## dr croubie (Dec 28, 2011)

The economy's getting better?

On an 18-month update schedule, it's up renewal right now though, so we might see something at CES/PMA in a month.
Or it was just a better xmas season than they planned for...


----------



## bobthebrick (Dec 28, 2011)

It could well be just a combination of a good selling Christmas and a manufacturing shortage due to the tsunamis and earthquakes. However, the timing is a bit weird, on schedule a replacement should be announced in about three weeks.

Thomas.


----------



## whatta (Dec 28, 2011)

bobthebrick said:


> on schedule a replacement should be announced in about three weeks.


meaning 650d and 70d to be announced together? has it ever happened?
according to this not:
http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/rumours.html#canon_timeline


----------



## koolman (Dec 28, 2011)

dr croubie said:


> The economy's getting better?
> 
> On an 18-month update schedule, it's up renewal right now though, so we might see something at CES/PMA in a month.
> Or it was just a better xmas season than they planned for...



Dr croubie: The XXD series seems to be announced every 2 years in August, the 50d 8/2008 the 60d 8/2010
So the next one should be 8/2012 ?? (I got the announcement dates from dpreview)


----------



## handsomerob (Dec 28, 2011)

I think Canon will use a new sensor (not the same 18MP anymore) in the 70D which would mean that they will want to announce the 7DII first with that new sensor, around Photokina. Assuming the 7DII and the 70D will have the same sensor of course, like the current 7D & 60D.


----------



## walter_strikes (Dec 28, 2011)

That theyre out of stock.....due to parts issues and also popularity. we have hardly had them on our shelves as people see them as being worth the little extra for a better camera... That sit on the shelf for a couple hours at most till they get bought. We sell them at full price as theyre in such high demand.


----------



## EYEONE (Dec 28, 2011)

70D! 

Nah, I'm just kiddin'.
They will update the 7D before the 60D I would think. They had are hard enough time squeezing the 60D between the 7D and the T2i. It's time to raise the ceiling and then they can update the other guys. And perhaps return the xxD line to its former glory. Or maybe not.


----------



## Isaac (Dec 28, 2011)

I think this will be the order:

*1Dx
5D3
7D2
70D*


----------



## handsomerob (Dec 28, 2011)

Isaac said:


> I think this will be the order:
> 
> *1Dx
> 5D3
> ...



+1. 

Or maybe I will add the 650D to the top of that list


----------



## jdramirez (Jan 5, 2012)

As an FYI, the 60D has been discontinued in the computer system for HHGregg, where I work part-time. And I did a search and evidently it also was discontinued in the Best Buy system as well. So maybe the 70D will soon be announced. Seems kinda early if you ask me.


----------



## Old Shooter (Jan 5, 2012)

B&H is showing the 60D in stock; but just in some kits and not body only...

What is surprising is the 1D4 is in stock; that has been unavailable for months...


----------



## dr croubie (Jan 5, 2012)

Old Shooter said:


> What is surprising is the 1D4 is in stock; that has been unavailable for months...



*buys*

I wish, no cash. I think now that the '1DX shock' has settled a bit, there's less and less people who want to stock up on 1D4s while they can, there's still some, but it's pretty much birders with 500/600/800mm lenses and teleconverters who care that much, seems most people have been won over the the 1dx (yes, including me, but I'd still buy a 1D4 as a 7D replacement if i could).

My favourite Dutch shop is also out of 60Ds (geen-voorraad means not for sale, in bestelling means on backorder), they also have 1D4 in stock at all shops. Digitalrev.com also has 1D4 and 60D (all kits) in stock...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 6, 2012)

Canon has been having some really big year end discounts on cameras, trying to pull up their sales figures for the year end. Prices will go back up now that the year end has passed, and bodies will either be restocked, or a repacement will appear. The 60D is a extremely good seller, so a replacement may be a ways out.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 6, 2012)

From information i received from Canon (through a 3rd party), the 60D's production was affected by the Thailand floods. The camera is assembled in Japan, but some stuff inside the camera was of Thai origin.


----------



## rjpcordeiro (Jan 6, 2012)

rjpcordeiro said:


> Check this out... http://www.computeruniverse.net/products/e90391547/canon-eos-60d-body-schwarz.asp
> 
> Pay attention to this:
> "not available
> ...



I wrote this in another topic... At this point, EOS 7D is in the same situation.


----------



## iTasneem (Jan 6, 2012)

Did Canon ever release 6 DSLRs in one year?
1Dx (done)
T4
T4i
70D
7Dii
5Dmkiii
Maybe Canon will not update T3, T3i, 60D this year. Do you think?
They have to keep something to the next year.


----------



## briansquibb (Jan 7, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Canon has been having some really big year end discounts on cameras, trying to pull up their sales figures for the year end. Prices will go back up now that the year end has passed, and bodies will either be restocked, or a repacement will appear. The 60D is a extremely good seller, so a replacement may be a ways out.



The xxD range has always been a good seller - right from the 20D onwards ;D ;D ;D


----------



## droobage (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: Canon 60d unavailable on BH and Adorama & now Amazon!*

I've had the 60D+18-200mm kit in my Amazon shopping cart for weeks. Because it's been out of stock for so long, I figured it didn't really matter if I purchased it and had it on backorder for weeks, or if I just waited before buying. I decided to go finally get it today, because the Canon $100 rebate ends today. When I went to go purchase it, it told me that "the product you selected is no longer being sold by the seller you requested" -- and the seller is Amazon. 

Makes me wonder if a 70D is on its way, so Amazon decided not to restock?!

The only thing is the 60D body only and 60D+18-135mm kit is still being sold by Amazon (though it's still out of stock).

I hope a 70D is on it's way. It will make me feel a lot better on missing out on the $100 rebate deal.


----------



## droobage (Jan 8, 2012)

Never-mind! It's back. It was randomly gone for 24hrs, but it is now available again from Amazon, though it is still out of stock. 

I went ahead and purchased it! Very excited to get it, whenever that ends up being....


----------



## pp77 (Jan 8, 2012)

rjpcordeiro said:


> rjpcordeiro said:
> 
> 
> > Check this out... http://www.computeruniverse.net/products/e90391547/canon-eos-60d-body-schwarz.asp
> ...



meanwhile comuteruniverse.net sais that the 7D is no longer available, only listed for information purposes.


----------



## jdramirez (Jan 9, 2012)

I have had my 60D since June of 2011 or so... I figured it wouldn't be discontinued until 2013... I guess I was hoping for too much. I do not need to upgrade the body any time soon (about 8000 actuations), but I'm now curious as all hell what the 70D will have that the 60 does not. 

While I know no one cares, I think I will probably wind up getting the 80D when that times comes... with 2 or 3 lens upgrade in the mean time. So yay spending money!


----------



## jdramirez (Jan 15, 2012)

The 60D is available at B&H now... so that's good for those who wanted it.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 15, 2012)

jdramirez said:


> but I'm now curious as all hell what the 70D will have that the 60 does not.


we can hope it has AF microadjust...


----------



## whatta (Jan 16, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > but I'm now curious as all hell what the 70D will have that the 60 does not.
> ...


same here, but bring it down to the rebel as well please


----------



## well_dunno (Jan 31, 2012)

60D reappeared in some online stores in Europe after being out of stock for 2 months or so...

Edit: just saw that it had become available on B&H 2 weeks ago as well so below was accurate:



Canon Rumors said:


> From information i received from Canon (through a 3rd party), the 60D's production was affected by the Thailand floods. The camera is assembled in Japan, but some stuff inside the camera was of Thai origin.


----------

